# Rooting Sprint SGSIII in Linux



## _aa_ (Jul 8, 2012)

Heimdall errors out with..


```
<br />
Checking if protocol is initialised...<br />
Protocol is not initialised.<br />
Initialising protocol...<br />
ERROR: Failed to initialise protocol!<br />
```
Anyone aware of a workaround or an alternate way to flash recovery onto an SGSIII in linux? Is this a Sprint only thing?


----------



## _aa_ (Jul 8, 2012)

Self-follow-up.. heimdall 1.3.2 is broken for sgs3, tired 1.3.1 and experiencing the same problem.


----------

